# Bolens Tractor Pics



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just some pics I wanted to share with you guys. They are of a B







olens 1054 Garden Tractor. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice pic i have 2 bolens 1254 & 1050 good little work horse james


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great pics JB! Nice to see some old iron still working hard. :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice Tractor, go mudding with it? Nice Datsun or Nissan 240 w/e in the background. Does your tractor have a nickname like snow white?


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

No nickname. I still cot to get decales for it. The car is a Datsun 280Z, my father's car, runs great, nice riding! And I do go mudding, never got stuck yet, differentral lock comes in handy=)


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the pics JB. I was wondering about the hitch or attachment (couldn't tell from the pics) you had on it. What is the story?

I had a room mate in college that had a 280Z that looked just like that. What a fun car. 

Andy


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

The guy I got the tractor from must have custom made the part. I dont know what he used it for. Great old guy too, till he died. The story of this tractor while I'am at it. This guy died,a neighbotor down the road. After he died his family took this tractor and put it on the curb. Now, I always wanted this tractor so I could wait to get it(sad I had to wait till he died though). Me and my brother pushed it home, took about 10 minutes. Me and my brother were going to just ride it around and it would be our riding tractor. He dropped out of the project after a while. So the tractor was left up to me. I recearched it and found out what type it was. I had to tear the whole thing down right down to the frame. Had to get the starter rebuild, new cylinder head(used,but it works) new coil, fixed the carb,new spark plug(the old one froze on the head, the reason I had to get a new one) rehauld the engine and fluides. Painted each part by its self. Redid the electric wiring. Total time:about 4-6 months of getting parts and putting it all back together. I just got the clutch fixed about 2 weeks ago. Other than that just minor things I have to get or do. I have to wait till spring to work on it now. Not enough room in the garage. It runs GREAT now too. Well, thats my long reply to your question Chrpmaster.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

hey I'm restoring my case ingersoll YT 114 lawn tractor (they call it a compact tractor... yeah right). I am sandblasting the mower deck and the mower parts right now, and am excited to get into the motor and frame work etc. This is a great way to keep focused on my future careers. I love tractors, I am excited to see it in mint condition after i finish with it. Parts are hard to find thoug, so i have to get them from my boss's online ordering database. Happy tractor restorin'


----------

